

Top Domains posted on Hacker News - empone
http://top.searchyc.com/domains

======
chaosmachine
Looks like Technologizer has the worst submissions to points ratio, followed
by Infoworld and Valleywag.

------
chaosmachine
"Nowdocs are to single-quoted strings what heredocs are to double-quoted
strings"

Excellent. I was looking for a feature like this last year, and when I asked
#php they said it didn't exist. Maybe I inspired someone.

------
jrockway
These are cool statistics.

Apparently I am the #12 commenter here. I should read this site less :)

------
brk
By submissions or votes?

~~~
Jebdm
It says right at the top:

    
    
         Domain                 Submissions
    
      1. techcrunch.com                4303
      2. nytimes.com                   3824
      3. wired.com                     1474

~~~
dhs
So what do you suggest? "Ban 'em all - let God sort 'em out!"...or what?

~~~
Jebdm
Huh? He asked if the list was by submissions or by votes, and I was pointing
out that his answer was right at the top (by submissions).

